# Tekcel V series problem with Y axis



## woodcut (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi everyone, first time poster in need of some help or advice!

We have a Tekcel V series router, been working fine for years, but just been doing a job which may have been a bit too much for the machine

Its machining lots of 10mm x 500mm slots into 19mm oak veneered FR MDF

It can cope with all the slots on the right hand side, but once it gets to the left hand side the slots start to drift and the machine on Y is completely uncelebrated 

I’m going at 40mm p/s with a step down of 7mm, so 3 cuts

I’ve attached a photo as well so you can see how bad it gets, I can see that while its cutting the head is jittering

Any ideas would be much appreciated!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Adam, I moved your post to the CNC section. You may get more response there.


----------



## BradD (Mar 21, 2014)

I found the Tekcel website, and they look like a real company. Do they have factory service near you? I ask because it looks like you're losing steps (if you even have steppers) in the Y axis, which could be anything from control to axis drive and everything in between. Or a servo resolver come loose, or a bad wire or a ...

Sorry I don't have the answer. I wish you luck.

Brad


----------



## woodcut (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for your replies!

I managed to find out what the problem was, the motor for the Y axis has a cog that you have to GLUE on, and this came unglued

Bit of a flaw on the design I think, but glad it got sorted!


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

I had a similar situation with the X axis on my Techno LC 4896. Found that the set screw on the servo motor had backed out. Simple fix, but it sure did a number on the part I was cutting.

Some times a little research looking at the basics of the machine tells us the story.
Only problem is making sure we don't make the situation worse by trying to fix it ourselves.


----------

